# Rookies may head to the Grand



## fshnjon (Feb 25, 2008)

We are supposed to drive up and fish the Grand sun.and Mon .We did this 2 years ago and enjoyed it ,but dont want to make the trip if the water is to high ,We would appreciate any advice .

Thanks , Jon


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

We got an inch of snow at 7:30 this morning. Suppose to turn to rain this afternoon.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Im going now

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

We got4

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fshnjon (Feb 25, 2008)

We fished the Grand and several tribs ,not a fish to be found .Talked to several other fisherman and they all said the same thing .Still a fun outing and came home with 3 bags of perch to boot ,


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Fished friday and I got 4 lost 2 one buddy got 6 lost a few and other buddy got one and lost 3.... talked to a lot of guys out there and they were struggling! Glad we got what we did!


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Fished a trib for a few hours Sunday with the skunk. Nothing else from the guys I talked to. Picked the wrong river apparently. Something I need to get better at. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

kernal83 said:


> Fished a trib for a few hours Sunday with the skunk. Nothing else from the guys I talked to. Picked the wrong river apparently. Something I need to get better at.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Keep at it and you will, experience adds up.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

